# Most lumens for the money



## davidra (Mar 24, 2004)

....in a 3x123 light? Limited budget but need something really bright...


----------



## ResQTech (Mar 24, 2004)

Surefire Z3, it's the "cheap M3".


----------



## Nitro (Mar 24, 2004)

Streamlight TL-3 is pretty bright. Good throw too. Check it out at:
http://flashlightreviews2.home.att.net/reviews/streamlight_tactical.htm


----------



## JohnK (Mar 24, 2004)

Except for the high output lamp, wrongo.

Streamlight TL-3 Xenon. About half the price.

Here: http://www.brightguy.com/detail_int.html?cart=1080186041757670&sku=STR88103


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 24, 2004)

pila g3 is a great light for the money!

look here

maybe not the very brightest, but it's a great and inexpensive light, and can use pila li-ions! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## revolvergeek (Mar 24, 2004)

Cheapest thing would be a 2-c cell Maglite running 3 x 123s and a 5-cell bulb. Might be a little bigger than you are looking for, but it is pretty cheap and bright.


----------



## yclo (Mar 24, 2004)

What about the Radio Shack KP-somethingoranother blub driven with 3x123 in a Mag 2C?


----------



## JasonC8301 (Mar 25, 2004)

I would agree with the Maglite 2C running 3 CR 123's and a KPR 112 bulb. $14.95 for Mag 2C (how much I paid), a homemade 3X CR123 to 2C battery holder (PVC pipe and two fat rubberbands from Home Depot) $4, a KPR 112 bulb, $1.25.

For around $20 you got you're self a cheap and bright flashlight (I would say (ok guess) around 175 or so if my Tigerlight is 285.) You are driving the KPR112 really hard so get a few....dozen extra if you use it a lot. 







The top two are Mag 2C running a KPR 112 with 3 X CR123's. The left one is a Orange Peel'd Perfect Mag Reflector, the right is the stock reflector. (You lose some throw with a OP PMR over stock, but it makes the beam a heck of a lot nicer.)

The bottom left is a SF E2e which doesn't throw as much as the Mag 2C but has the SF perfect beam and now runs for $95 new. 

The bottom left is a Tigerlight.


----------



## davidra (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks! Is there a link to how to make the battery holder?


----------



## JasonC8301 (Mar 25, 2004)

That is the one Flashlightlens.com made. 

Its in this thread.

Some more here too.

Jason


----------



## CalgaryGuy (Mar 25, 2004)

Is KPR 112 reliable when over-driving it so much? KPR 112 is rated at 4 cell (approx 6 volt) and you're putting 9 volt to it.


----------



## pedalinbob (Mar 25, 2004)

the 2c mag/kpr112/3x123 mod is crazy bright--and sooo inexpensive.

yeah, i am a bit concerned about bulb life, but want to try a 6-cell xenon-star. it will give up some brightness, but result in a more reliable light.

of course...i havent changed it yet.

why? i love seeing the reactions to my little super bright monster.

heck, im thinking about going 12v!!!

Bob


----------



## CalgaryGuy (Mar 25, 2004)

What about Magnum Star 5 Cell Krypton compared to kpr112?


----------



## jtice (Mar 25, 2004)

Build a LuxIII,,, or 5W, 2C mag.
With 3x123.

LuxIII use a DB1000, 
5W, you can direct drive, or get more flat runtime from a DB1000,


----------



## CalgaryGuy (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah, I plan to mod my mag 2c later, does anyone knows if I can get a turquoise 5 watt LED? I want raw power /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## JasonC8301 (Mar 25, 2004)

I tried a 5 cell Xenon Magnum Star in the Mag 2C mod running 3 X CR123 and instant flash bulb when I clicked the switch. 

I ran a 6 cell Xenon Magnum Star for a while then switched over the KPR112 because it was just a tiny bit brighter.

I have not tried the White Star bulbs though (the ones that come in a 2 pack.)


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 25, 2004)

do ya need to change any thing else when ya switch to a kr112 in a mag2 d other then use 3 123a,s


----------



## JasonC8301 (Mar 25, 2004)

raggie33, 

Just unscrew the head/bezel/ then change the bulb. Then reassemble.

In a Mag 2D you have two options. You may run 3 X CR123's or run 6 X AA in a 3 to D battery holder (rechargables of course.)


----------



## paulr (Mar 25, 2004)

What's the point of using a M*g 2C instead of some generic 2C light? I don't think the generic 2C is more likely to melt or anything like that. I got a KPR118 bulb at Radio Shack that I've been wanting to try with three 123's.


----------



## tater_salad (Mar 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Rothrandir said:*
pila g3 is a great light for the money!

look here

maybe not the very brightest, but it's a great and inexpensive light, and can use pila li-ions! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have one of these on the way. CPF member Madecov can attest to the lamps durability and puts out a better beam than SF.

The Streamlight TL3 would be my next choice, or first if I needed throw.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Mar 25, 2004)

paulr,

I recommend a 2C Mag because another 2c light might be hard to find, ok I didn't try... I just went to the PX (Post Exchange) and picked up a 2C that was hanging on the shelf for $14.95 flat. 

It is longer and thinner than my Tigerlight it is lighter and just feels right. 

I have a SF E2e, Tigerlight FBOP, SL Scorpion, and a Pelican M6 LED (I have had a Pelican M6 incandescent but lost it.) The Mag doesn't quite match up to the SF/Tigerlight/Pelican in build BUT for the price it is nice. 

$14.95 for a flashlight seems inexpensive in a stable with lights that are between $45-$122, but I like it, many things can be done to the light to mod it.

I am about to stuff on more CR 123 into the Mag 2C then add a Carley bulb. 

A UCL lens for all my lights (Pelican M6 LED, 5 Mags, and Tigerlight) will be placed in April for even more light output.


----------



## lennonsbug (Mar 25, 2004)

Mag 2C running a KPR 112 with 3 X CR123's
I just bought the Radio Shack bulb and was quite upset when this mod didn't seem to work. Bought a second bulb with the same result. Then, I remembered that someone said to add some foil before screwing on the tailcap. Worked like a charm. Crazy bright! I'm lighting up the whole street and more!


----------



## paulr (Mar 25, 2004)

I have a plastic 2C light that was around $3.50 at RS if I remember right. One of these days I'll get around to making a 3x123 tube for it. My first attempt involving a TP roll and duct tape didn't work out so well.


----------



## juancho (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi Guys!!
specially: revolvergeek,yclo,paulr.
I am running a thread called " ? proper bulb for 4 S.F. batteries" by Juancho, I would like you guys to read it and try to give me some answers. You will see that I did the 2"C"-3-123 beat and now I am looking for imformation about putting 4- 123's in a flashlight, and I am looking for the proper bulb. But in my thread semmed that I was talking to mylsef, over 70 people look at it but I didn't get any answers.
I would like your imput guys, please.

Juan C.


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Mar 26, 2004)

I am not well versed in this modification work, so bear with me, but how could I modify my 3C Mag to make it brighter (besides mounting it on a wall and shining a floodlight on it!)

Same goes for a 3D Koehler Bright Star (stop laughing - it was issued to me, so the price was right!)


----------



## pedalinbob (Mar 26, 2004)

the mod is pretty easy (at least for the 2c), even i was able to do it!

you can use a section of PVC pipe (i cant remember what size, but the ID will nicely fit 123 bats), cut to length. wrap duct tape to make it fit snugly into the light.

then add 4 or more 123's, and a higher voltage bulb (6 or 7 cell?) and voila! crazy bright in a small package.

i know someone will soon comment on specifics...or, you can do a search. 
Ginseng can also help--he builds some SICK stuff.

Bob


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 26, 2004)

If the Brighstar 3D will allow for 4C, there ya go.

I have pretty good success driving 3 cell Krypton bulbs with 4C.

I have a Brightstar 3D at home, and can't remember for sure but I think there is some problem that doesn't allow 4C length...

I don't know of a commonly available bulb for 4x123. Something like a 9.6v bulb for a tool light maybe. But those bulbs usually have big filaments and won't focus well.

I got some WA01318 bulbs potted in a PR base on a group buy some months ago. That's how my 3C M*g is setup.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 26, 2004)

I have to agree with the Mag 2C + KPR112 + 3x123 combination as being the least expensive brightness light going. For what I use a light for, this combination has allowed me to get rid of most of my high-end SureFire lights. There are also some hidden benefits as well.

-cheap and easy to replace if lost, stolen or broken.
-more likely to lend it to a friend or neighbor, because of the above.
-the form-factor of the 2C Mag is fantastic in my hands.
-can be used to crack some skulls, if/when needed.
-people sh** their pants when you hand them your souped-up Mag 2C. They're expecting the typical Mag output and get knocked on their a** instead.

I'm sure there are several other reasons that this combo is unbeatable.


----------



## CalgaryGuy (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah, being a cheap loaner/high power light is the main reason that I got the Mag 2C/3x123/KPR112.

Actually, I just picked up another one, for those who lives in Canada, Radio Shack has it for C$12.50 shipped. So those who lives in Canada, get them while they are cheap.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Mar 27, 2004)

CalgaryGuy:

Do you have a source of inexpensive 123 cells in Canada? I can't see feeding incans at roughly 3 x C$5.00 a pop. That's like buying a Mag, putting in 2 C cells, running it a while and throwing the whole thing away, including the flashlight!!


----------



## CalgaryGuy (Mar 27, 2004)

I bough a whole bunch when I bough my Arc, but at this moment, your best bets are either from Surefire's web site or Battery Station.


----------



## Techmedic (Mar 29, 2004)

Photonboy,

Go to batterystation for 123's. The Sure Fire website lists all kinds of charges for shipments to Canada. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif
Batterystation ships via Canada post, and they charge $5 to $8.00 CAN to clear it. Then the duty is up to 7% depending on where the cells were manufactured, and of course the GST and provincial tax on top of that. Still works out to be around $1.80 for each 123 cell landed. The cheapest around here is www.rnicholls.com for a sale price of $3.95CAN. (Just finished calling Canada Customs 20 minutes ago!!)


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 30, 2004)

Here's that humongous Mag 2C mod thread

*285 lumen Mag 2C* 

Brightnorm


----------



## lennonsbug (Apr 1, 2004)

Where can I buy the orange peel reflector to complete my Mag-2C/KPR-112 Mod?


----------



## PeLu (Apr 1, 2004)

I would say a photographic flashbulb will make the highest lumen rating for the lowest cost. Although the burn time is a little bit short. 

(I hope this joke is ok on April 1st...)


----------



## keithhr (Apr 2, 2004)

Am I missing something here? Doesn't the 3,000,000 cp vector dual beam spotlight for $44 at target etc, count. It's an incandescent light.


----------



## davidra (Apr 5, 2004)

OK...did it. Very easy, very cheap, really like the form factor of the 2c. Definitely outthrows my G2. Tried Writeright that I had on hand but it's for a Palm 515 which is color. Does it really make a difference if it's for a color machine? Are the specs for their films any different, for sure, or is that just a rumor? Anyway, got me thinking. Obviously, the light is just a holder that can get a bulb together with the batteries; so with 3 lithiums, the bulb and reflector really make the difference. There doesn't seem to be as much fussing over bulbs as there is over anodizing, or reflectors, or tailcaps. Has anyone really done side by side comparisons of overdriven standard bulbs? I put the RS 112 in; they only had one, so I bought a 118 as well, but after reading the posts on this thread I started thinking that bulbs, being the final common pathway, could make a big difference....comments?


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Feb 15, 2007)

new guy here. anybody have one of these 2c mod maglites for sale or the extra parts to build one. [email protected]


----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 15, 2007)

davidra said:


> ....in a 3x123 light? Limited budget but need something really bright...


A Streamlight TL-3 (Incand) has the most lumens for the money in a 3x123 light.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 16, 2007)

The Thor 15 Mcp is good value lumens per Buck


----------



## Glen C (Feb 16, 2007)

Interesting how things change since 2004. Jasonsmaglites, try the B/S/T (buy/sell/trade) section, I am sure someone could help you there.

Here is the link: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=40


----------



## mdocod (Feb 16, 2007)

2004, hehe.


----------

